# Hauling Deadly Decoys........



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

How do you guys haul your headed Deadly Decoys? The bags are a pain to put the dekes in/out of everyday. Will they fit easily into big Rubbermaid tubs? Got 10dz. and am trying to figure out how to haul them without dealing with the bags each day. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i bought a couple big travel bags and they do the trick! i think you can fit more in these bags then the rubbermades IMO. I think you can pick the big bags up at gander right now for a pretty good deal!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

goosegrinder, are you talking about the actual Deadly bags? I just bought 8 dozen headed Deadlies with 2 of their bags. From what I read, people were saying the Deadly bags are the cats meow. Now I'm worried. In hand, the bags look like they should work pretty well and should be very easy to transport compared to something like a rubbermaid container.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I looked at their website. They have changed the bags since we bought these decoys. No idea on how well the bags on their site now will work. However,it says they will fit 50-60 decoys. That's a pretty big variance IMO. So,nearly a dz. decoys may fit or may not. :huh:

Alex


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

the new bags are nice. we put 33 dzn silosocks in each bag just square them off. i dont see a problem with the new ones but i never owned the old ones


----------



## nut (Feb 26, 2008)

The new bags seam to stand up by them self instead of always having to reach down and open them up with both hands full of decoys.

Just bought 6 of the new bags for this year and got 5 dozen headed ones in the bag no problem.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have 2 of the deadly bags with 4dz headed decoys in each one.
The bags stand up by themselves and are great the way they cinch up with all the straps.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

When you guys are putting the decoys in the bags are you keeping the heads all on one side of the bags while the bottom of the stakes are all on the other end of the bag or to alternate the decoys? Thanks


----------



## nut (Feb 26, 2008)

I'am alternating them. I put the backbone pointing towards the center of the bag. That gives me 4 different stacks of decoys in one bag. The way I do this may change after a few trips and I get in a hurry and not as carefull.


----------

